# Call Recorder for Samsung Galaxy Core



## ishan_kkr (Oct 27, 2013)

Namaste!
Anyone here can do me a favour pls.?
Actually, i am planning to buy a new mobile but i need Call Recording feature in it. I chkd out an app - Call Recorder ACR (By NLL). Their page at Google Play shows Galaxy Core's name in the supported handset list on which their app works fine. But, can anyone help me here by trying d app in their Samsung Galaxy Core and let me know whether it's working well or not? Pls..
I'll only buy d set if d app works fine on it.. Pls. Can someone try this app? Pls..


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 27, 2013)

First of all in Android not a single call recorder is 100% reliable... Yes its true.
Still you can try some of them and pick one that you find most reliable 
I am using Tasker app and I've created an profile it works properly "mostly"... as tasker always run in BG and stay in notification area, phone support doesnt matter IMO if app is working in one phone it should work in others(unless android version of phone is not supported)

for more info forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=9545175#post9545175


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2013)

ishan_kkr said:


> Namaste!
> Anyone here can do me a favour pls.?
> Actually, i am planning to buy a new mobile but i need Call Recording feature in it. I chkd out an app - Call Recorder ACR (By NLL). Their page at Google Play shows Galaxy Core's name in the supported handset list on which their app works fine. But, can anyone help me here by trying d app in their Samsung Galaxy Core and let me know whether it's working well or not? Pls..
> I'll only buy d set if d app works fine on it.. Pls. Can someone try this app? Pls..



if your budget is around 15-16k buy Xperia L . if its around 11-12k get huawei Ascend P1, galaxy core is cr@p. Don't buy it.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 27, 2013)

Luffy said:


> if your budget is around 15-16k buy Xperia L . if its around 11-12k get huawei Ascend P1, galaxy core is cr@p. Don't buy it.



Oops i didnt noticed about core, its really crap avoid it ...
+1 for xperia L or M


----------



## ishan_kkr (Oct 27, 2013)

Ascend P1 is good? Will it have call rec?


----------



## ishan_kkr (Oct 29, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> First of all in Android not a single call recorder is 100% reliable... Yes its true.
> Still you can try some of them and pick one that you find most reliable
> I am using Tasker app and I've created an profile it works properly "mostly"... as tasker always run in BG and stay in notification area, phone support doesnt matter IMO if app is working in one phone it should work in others(unless android version of phone is not supported)
> 
> for more info forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=9545175#post9545175



tasker app records all calls automatically? How is d sound quality of the other party? Is there a beep? Does it work in Xperia M or Xperia L?


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 29, 2013)

check ur PM


----------

